
Seeking Academic Edge, Teenagers Abuse Stimulants - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/10/education/seeking-academic-edge-teenagers-abuse-stimulants.html?hp&pagewanted=all
======
uhhyeahdude
Um, no shit. I sure did. Although it took me until seventeen until I was
scripted something "effective". Unfortunately, for some of us, the regular hit
of an irregular dose of dopamine (and other stuff, norepenephrine, etc...)
will lead to a pattern of abuse that will eventually screw you over more than
your seventeen year-old mind could ever comprehend. At least, it did for me. I
won't go into specifics unless people ask for them, but things became
difficult after a while. And this is is how it started. Take an Adderall. Feel
awesome. Feel smarter and more able than you've ever felt before... Even if
you are aware that it is artificial, or at least that you are augmented, well
- the brain wants what it wants.

